# Yankees



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Come on everyone loves the Yankees right :jammin:

Rain delayed tonight. Bummer


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

8.7 billion dollars should produce the best team in baseball. It's almost humerous they haven't won more than 26 championships. I guess money doesn't buy everything, does it? I laugh at people that think their managment is doing anything,,,I'm sure 20 teams would dominate them if they had the same payroll cause they know how to manage. It's pretty easy to put 9 all-stars in your lineup and act like you actually did something for the team as a manager. Might as well put Torre in the hall of fame, he deserves it. He hasn't had anything to work with while he's been there so put him in.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I am a Yankees fan. 
My dad grew up in the 50's and 60's and they were always on tv so he became I fan, and I just followed suit.

26 World Series Championships!!!!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

uke: Yankees

I don't care who wins the World Series as long as it isn't the damn Yankees!

Actually I don't really mind the team itself, but their fans suck! uke:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If you ever wonder whare you can find the most Yankee haters in one place "come to Boston Massachusetts"!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

we should ban all Yankee lovers from this forum, Yankees are as bad or worse then Go's. They should win every year when you buy a line up like they have.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

As Tommy Lasorda said yesterday on the commercial...

"Everyone loves fall...that's when they all cheer against the Yankees!"


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Major League Baseball needs to share all TV revenue like the NFL.....give everyone a chance.

Otherwise the rest of the league should tell George to have his team play 162 intrasquad games. :******:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

If they have the cash to pay out and still make a profit, why not..... This goes right back to when I once said, put a base salary on all players (positions) and pay out bonuses on performance. There are some really over paid piles of crap playing professional ball. Make them pay back their signing bonus if they don't put up the stats or better that they did the year before. These athletes are employees, nothing more.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My two favorite teams are the Twins and whoever is playing the Yankees in October!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Welcome to the club hoosier,,, it's really to bad that your 8.7 billion dollar team couldn't compete with the low million dollar teams. Here's to the yankees never making the playoffs again and just spenidng that cash............... :beer:

yanks suck


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

There's always next year!!! 

Hey 870 did ya notice my sig (Go Canes)
Took care of those Tar Heels yesterday didnt they! :jammin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Can't say I follow the football team much, my squad is NDSU....undefeated as of right now, with a couple of surprising wins I might add. Just keep that attitude. We'll talk again once hoops start. I'm guessing you won't have much to say then.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Hoops??!!
Thats a girlly game!!!!!!!!! :rollin:

:jammin: :beer: :stirpot:


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I used to be an IU fan till they disgracefully fired the General (Mr. B. Knight) Now i dont even watch b-ball.


----------

